# Piedra River



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

paddle rafts or row boats?


----------



## SWW (Jul 13, 2005)

1 oar rig and 3 paddle boats w/ a safety kayaker. The Oar rig actually had the best run through. The 4 strong paddlers also helped!!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Alert! the Piedra is no longer class V. More yahoos are expected to encroach on the canyon.


----------

